

CyanogenMod support for find my device now live - zobzu
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+CyanogenMod/posts/5gWMbGYQUah

======
zobzu
I'd also point out that:

\- AFAIK the server side code has not been made available (no interest?)

\- if the server is compromised, all devices with this service can be remote
wiped (just like with samsung, apple, etc.)

\- CM knows the location of all devices subscribing

\- you can't run your own server if you want to (fixing the above 2 issues
since those become your problem)

Until these are changed or I'm pointed out wrong, I'm personally not feeling
all that warm & fuzzy about using the service.

